# Hello



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been lurking around for a while now so I thought it was time I said HELLO....   
Thought I would post a few pics of my shop to start things off.....


----------



## johnthomp (Jul 18, 2010)

verry nice setup and got it in the attic aswell i see i wish the missus would let me do that oooohhh the thought of central heating 
   i love the way youve used a battery drill for the power feed shows some real inventiveness
   anyway hi there from wythenshawe manchester and welcome to HMEM


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome nice shop setup . Have you built any engines yet. ?
Tin


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Johntomp
Thanks for the warm welcome, I am the other side of Manchester from you and was working in your area six months ago, small world.
I dont have a garage so the attic is the only place for the machines. The central heating is one advantage, there are several others.
There are some disadvantages, getting that lot up two flights of stairs is one.
I finished making the power feed only a couple of weeks ago. I have wanted one for ages but didnt want to spend £300 on one.
The drill was used but in good condition apart from the chuck, wouldnt grip a drill properly, so I decided to give it a try.
I have to say I am very happy with it. The little hand wheel at the end is to slide it out of the way to use the hand wheel on the left, I am left handed.


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Tin Falcon
Thanks for the welcome.
I origionaly bought the lathe and mill to restore some old Mamod engines that I had collected and were in need of some tlc.
My interest in machining has grown since then and I am now starting to think about making my own.
I have made a small wobbler/oscilator engine out of bits of bar stock I was given.
No one is more suprised than me, it looks rough, but runs ok.
I am planning to have a go at the EZ engine next, I havent had any training in machining so it will prob take me a while to do.


----------



## larry1 (Jul 18, 2010)

HEY THAT IS A REALLY GREAT LOOKING SHOP, I DONT GO UP AND DOWN STAIRS ANYMORE, SO ATTIC AND BASEMENT IS OUT FOR ME, RIGHT NOW ANYWAY. WELL I SEE I POKED THE WRONG BUTTON AGAIN AND CAP LOCK IS ON. THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT PICTURES OF YOUR SHOP.  LARRY1


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Phantom0_1.

Nice setup. Be sure and do a build thread when you start that engine.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 18, 2010)

Phantom0_1

Welcome aboard. wEc1

I'm looking forward to seeing your projects.

SAM


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Phantom,Nice set up in the loft how did you get that past the power that be.Hope the build goes well
all the best Frazer


----------



## johnthomp (Jul 18, 2010)

Phantom0_1  said:
			
		

> Hi Johntomp
> Thanks for the warm welcome, I am the other side of Manchester from you and was working in your area six months ago, small world.
> I dont have a garage so the attic is the only place for the machines. The central heating is one advantage, there are several others.
> There are some disadvantages, getting that lot up two flights of stairs is one.
> ...


  if your anywhere near rochdale centre go to britania scrap metal processors yard near the cemetary hotel its full of decent sized brass stock offcuts cheap its one of my favourite haunts should get you started on building your skills without breaking the bank
  john ;D


----------



## ksouers (Jul 18, 2010)

Phantom,
Welcome to HMEM.

That looks like a really nice place to work. Having heat and A/C is really nice, as is a convenient kitchen and loo ;D


----------



## itowbig (Jul 19, 2010)

welcome and a helloo 
 nice clean work area there i like the drill motor idea may give it a go


----------



## Maryak (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to our Phorum  wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the warm welcome.
I have printed out the drawings and instructions for the E Z engine and ordered the materials, hopefully they will arrive before weekend.
I will try and remember to post on progress as long as you don't mind my stupid/daft questions.
Frazer, I didn't have to sneak the machinery past the GF it was here before she was.   ;D
The new bits arrive during the week when she isn't here.  :
The modifications and improvements I have made to the lathe and mill I am happy to admit I got the ideas from posts on here or your web sites, thanks for sharing them (I did say I had been lurking for a while).
I just altered the mods to suite the materials or gear I had to hand.
Tony


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome Tony. That looks like a nice, clean setup you have there. What are those two very large, heavy-looking black things on your computer desk? :big:

-Trout


----------



## tel (Jul 19, 2010)

They look like a pair of robotic hooters t'me Trout.

Welcome Tony


----------



## ksouers (Jul 19, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> They look like a pair of robotic hooters t'me Trout.
> 
> Welcome Tony




One fer each eye


----------



## Phantom0_1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep they are two very old fashioned cathode ray monitors and they are very heavy.  ;D
They still work perfectly so I don't see the point of replacing them.
If I replaced things simply because they are old, I would be throwing myself out the door as well.  
They come in handy if I have several apps open, no overlapping windows and sometimes larger print to read.  ;D


----------



## tel (Jul 20, 2010)

I liked my version better


----------

